# Interesting site for muscle car fans



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's an interesting site.
Makes you want to drool or cringe, depending on your mood.

http://www.carsinbarns.com/

This one has a good story
http://www.carsinbarns.com/Superbirds & Daytonas/pg19.html


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

That is the good ol' cars!!!

Too bad they are rusted out (see screensaver section)

I used to be into cars, I could see a car and tell what year it was who made it (Ford, Dodge etc) ... and it was these type of cars!!!


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

I see that all the time where I live, we have all kinds of cars in barns around here...

I have a model of a 68 Charger in my cubicle... :heartlove


----------



## silvermary (Jul 27, 2005)

*If you guys love fast cars...*

 
If you guys love fast cars then you just got to check this super realistic 3D Formula 1 screensaver out: http://www.astrogemini.com/formula.html

That's speaking of having one in the cubicle :wink:


----------



## Catherine12 (May 12, 2008)

crazijoe said:


> Here's an interesting site.
> Makes you want to drool or cringe, depending on your mood.
> 
> http://www.carsinbarns.com/
> ...


I love cars, doesn't matter if they are new or old fast or slow as long as they have 4 wheels and an engine.
to counter your rusty old cars here are some great well kept fixed up cars iin this post


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

crazijoe said:


> Here's an interesting site.
> Makes you want to drool or cringe, depending on your mood.
> 
> CarsinBarns.com


A very nice collection there!!

Merci Beaucoup!!!


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Used to be a barn near me that had a half dozen old Chrysler and Dodge cars sitting around outside, and inside several others as well as stacks and piles of parts.
My buddy was a big Chrysler freak, He owned a 69 road runner at the time and was always trying to buy cars or parts from the guy, as well as all the dodge freaks trying and he'd never sell them. About 6 years after I moved away from the area, the barn collapsed and everything went to the scrap yard.


----------

